

Feeling the Pressure to Drink for Work - digisth
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/01/feeling-the-pressure-to-drink-for-work/?src=rechp

======
lostlogin
I drink very little and the effect of that on other people is quite marked.
It's seems to be seen as some sort of judgement of people if you drink nothing
or very little compared to them.

